# البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح - دعوة للحياة والانتصار على الموت



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2011)

لكوننا   حملنا الموت  ووقعنا تحت سلطانة المُدمر لملكات قوانا الروحية، فقد أتانا رئيس الحياة وملك الدهور   ليفلتنا من حبائله ويفك إرادتنا المسلوبة الخاضعة لرئيس الموت لندخل في   مجال الحرية ونتنسم الحياة الإلهية ولا يكون هناك سلطان لآخر علينا، بل   ندخل في مجال النور الإلهي  والحياة الأبدية في المسيح القيامة والحياة،   لأن لم يكن للموت سلطاناً  علينا منذ بدء خلقتنا، بل ولم يُعمل الجحيم من   أجل الإنسان بل من اجل  الملائكة التي سقطت، أما نحن فلنا الحياة في الله   الذي خلقنا على صورته  ومثاله، لذلك حينما رأى الموت تملك علينا بسب طاعتنا   لصوت آخر غيره، فأتانا  في ملء الزمان بعد ما أدبنا وربانا بالناموس   وعرفنا أننا بدون الحياة التي فيه لن  يكون لنا وجود حقيقي ولا برّ.
 إذاً   قد كان الناموس مؤدبنا إلى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان (غلاطية 3: 24)

لذلك قد أتانا اللوغوس حمل الله متجسداًُ في ملء الزمان كالتدبير: والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده   مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً (يوحنا 1: 14)، لكي ما يبررنا بالإيمان ليكون لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح (رومية 5: 1)،   ويُحررنا من درامة العصيان الأول  الذي بدأ بآدم ومن بعده البشرية كلها،   لأننا كلنا اشتركنا في الهروب من  الحياة للموت وليس آدم وحده لأنه كان مثال للجميع لأن الجميع أخطأ واشترك في نفس ذات الموت والفساد عينه، فظهر الله اللوغوس في   الجسد لكي يظهر سلطان الحياة الذي فيه  الذي هو أقوى من الموت، مظهراً أن   جسده الخاص عديم الفساد لأنه متحد به  اتحاد وثيق لا انفكاك فيه، وبنزوله   للقبر أبرق بلاهوته فأباد قوة الموت التي  ظهرت للإنسان مظهراً ضعف سلطانه   أمام قدرته الفائقة، وقد شهَرَ به وبدد  قواته التي تحرسه أي القوات   الشريرة التي غلبها للإنسان بنفس ذات الطبيعة  البشرية التي اتخذها لكي كل   من له نفس ذات الطبيعة ويؤمن أنه القيامة  والحياة تسري فيه نفس ذات القوة   والنصرة ليقول مع الرسول بفرح عظيم: "أين  شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا   هاوية".

حقاً لقد انتصر مسيح القايمة والحياة على الوت وخلصنا من سلطانه إلى الأبد حسب الوعد الصادق: من يد الهاوية أفديهم من الموت أُخلصهم أين أوباؤك يا موت أين شوكتك يا هاوية تختفي الندامة عن عيني. (هوشع 13: 14)

لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن ننتبه جداً، فأن بعد ما زعزع المسيح الرب ملك الدهور ورئيس الحياة مملكة الموت    وأباد سلطانها وشتت حراسها، أعطانا الإرادة الصالحة لكي نختار بحريه ما    يتوافق معنا، لذلك هوذا صوت الرب لنا اليوم على حساب عمله الفائق ودمه الذي    يُطهر من كل خطية يُنادينا: عُد إلى الرب وأترك خطاياك، وتضرع إليه...    عُد إلى العلي وتجنب الإثم، وابغض بكل قلبك ما يبغض (يشوع ابن  سيراخ 17:   25، 26)

يا أحباء الله    الأخصاء، أعلموا أن كل من يُقبل إليه لن يخرجه خارجاً، لأنه هو إلهنا ونحن    شعب مرعاه وغنم يده (مزمور 95: 7)،  لذلك كما يقول الروح القدس اليوم    أن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم (عبرانيين 3: 7، 8)، فتوبوا وارجعوا    لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب؛ فالله    الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضياً عن أزمنة الجهل    (أعمال 3: 19؛ 17: 30)

ولا ينبغي أن يظن    أحد، أنه أن لم يتب ويأتي إلى الرب ولم يتذوق خلاصه بعد ولم يلمسه من جهة كلمة   الحياة،  أن بأعماله سيرضي الرب، وبحمده وخدمته سيتم العفو عنه لأنه قدم   أعمال لرضا  الرب بقدرته الخاصة، لأنه مكتوب: الميت لا يقدر أن يحمد   الرب، وحده الحي  يقدر أن يحمده (سيراخ 17: 28)، فكيف لميت أن يقوم، وكيف   يقبل الله الحي  عبادة ميتة، وكيف من هو بعيد عن الله ومعتزل عنه قلبياً يقترب   منه أو يعرفه ويستوعب أسراره المُحيية، لأن كل واحد  يصنع إله في فكره ليعبده حسب طريقته هوَّ، وهذا يختلف عن الله   الحي الذي يُحيي  النفس لتحمده بسبب خلاصه لها ونور شعاع مجده يتغلغل   داخلها ويُطهرها فعلياً.

لا شيء ابهى من    الشمس ورغم ذلك تُظلِمُ، بأسرع منها يُظلم الإنسان بالشر، الرب يقود  كواكب   السماء العُليا فكيف بالحري الإنسان وهو من تراب ورماد (سيراخ 17:  31 –   32)، لذلك لنترك قيادة نفوسنا في يد الله الحي لأنه يقودنا للحياة  التي   أُظهرت لنا في المسيح يسوع، فاقتربوا اليوم من رب الحياة لتنالوا  حياة   باسمه، فما أعظم رحمة الرب وعفوه للذين يأتون تائبين (سيراخ 17:  29)، لأنه هو   الذي قال للجميع: قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله: "فتوبوا  وآمنوا   بالإنجيل" (مرقس 1: 15) 

فانظروا دعوة    الحياة التي لنا، فقد أقام الرب معنا عهداً جديداً أبدياً وأرانا عظمة عمله    وقوة سلطانة الذي يقدمه لنا أن أتينا إليه بكل القلب طالبين نجاتنا من    سلطان الموت الذي لم يعد له أي سلطان الآن، وذلك لأنه قد أُبيد بالمسيح الرب، فادخلوا    في المسيح والبسوه لأنه هو ثوبنا المجيد: "البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا    تصنعوا تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات" (رومية 13: 14)​


----------



## aymonded (2 يوليو 2012)

فلنتب ولنأتي إلى الرب مسرعين لكي ننجو آمين
​


----------

